# Stanley Block plane



## planeBill

Concerning only Stanley block planes, either standard or low angle, what are your choices and why? Lets exclude collectors value and rarity and concentrate soley on quality of materials, ergonomics, durability, user friendliness, availability and reasons like those. If you were going shopping for a few good, working stanley block planes, which ones would you specifically seek out?


----------



## KenBry

None, i would avoid,stanley. Veratis or lie nielsen is where i would spend.


----------



## TrBlu

I love vintage Stanley planes. But, I would not have anything they are making today.

If buying new planes, I agree with Ken. Veratas or Lie Nielsen is the way to go.

If you don't mind a little work to rehab, watch for some older Stanley/Bailey planes. My suggestions for a good start are: #7 or #8 joiner, #5 jack, #202 or #220 block plane


----------



## donwilwol

My favorite block plane is a Sargent 5206. Next in line would be a Stanley 60 1/2 for a low angle. For a regular block, I like the #18.

I don't know for sure why I like the Sargent best, Maybe subliminally because it looks different. I want a Stanley (or better yet an Ohio Tools) #65 but won't pay the prices I've seen so far.

As for low angle versus normal, I think you should have both. A low angle works end grain better and does a good job on edges, but the #18 excels on the edge work. Even a well tuned #110 or 220 is a good plane and can be had for under $20.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I second Don's reco of the Stanley #18 block - it fits the hand, is nice and heavy, and has the depth as well as lateral adjusters needed to make it a good plane. Lots to be had, too, and anything through the 1950s in vintage will be fine. It'll last several lifetimes.

If there's any way possible for you to get your hands on the Stanley blocks to test drive, do it. There are (were) dozens in the Stanley line at one time, each slightly wider or longer then the others. And that makes choosing one a very personal thing. The knuckle caps are what I like best, you may like something else entirely. And if you've got the time, you can learn about what's out there via Patrick Leach's Blood and Gore site.


----------



## dhazelton

I have a little Stanley block plane from the 80s (paper label). It cuts end grain fine and joints very smoothly. Good for softening over edges as well. You won't be planing a door down with it though…. I'd look for one at a yard sale for five bucks or so.


----------



## bandit571

i still have my first block plane, a Stanley #110









and just recently got a Stanley 9-1/2 block plane….









I have used the little 110 for just about everything, for a long time, it WAS my only "real" plane. I still reach for it, from time to time.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

That #9 1/2 is a nice little plane, Bandit. Decent length, adjustable mouth, lateral, etc. Nice pickup, indeed.


----------



## planeBill

Thanks for the replies fellers. Yes, I would/will/do avoid the NEW stanley planes too. But, and I should have made this implicitly clear, I was referencing the older Stanley block planes. I have a 60 1/2 SW that I love but the mouth has developed a crack. I still use her though. I am looking to get another user and was wondering which were peoples favorites and why. I like the 9 1/2.
Any others?


----------



## Bertha

Planebill, if you like the 60 1/2, you'll probably like the 65 or 65 1/2. You've probably developed a liking for the low angles and the 60 1/2 is a very desirable one. For the standard angle ones, my favorite is probably the knuckle 18 or even the lowly 220. The 9 1/2 is a nice choice, too. Heck, they're all nice!


----------



## bandit571

For a totally weird, screamer of a block plane, with a long name, and a different sized iron:









The Death Star plane!

Made by Miller Falls, under the Mohawk-Shelburne brand name…..


----------



## bondogaposis

I love my 60 1/2 that I bought new in the early 70's and still use on nearly every project. I decided it was such a faithful and useful plane I treated it to a Hock iron last year.


----------



## dhazelton

I have a Millers Falls, as well. It has that funny lever under the front knob, and a long arm in the rear. I can't understand what either is for, other than a different sort of selling point. Can someone clue me in?


----------



## planeBill

Don. that Sargent is indeed a nice looking plane, great save on that thing. It looks great and looks like it performs the same.
Al, you're the second to give a nod to the 18 so I'll check around for one. I do like the 60 series planes though, and the 220. The 9 1/2 is a nice looking one too…..damn, here I go again.
Uh, dhazelton, are you talking about the adjustment knob and lever for the throat??
And, I know about the quality and everything of the Veritas and LN planes (well, I've heard about the LN stuff, I'll never be able to afford one) but you know, I don't know why everyone HAS to have them for them to think they have a good block plane. I mean, our fathers and grandfathers made all kinds of nice stuff with stanley and millers falls and whatever else was out there before the LV and LN's came along didn't they? Some of them may indeed be junk, especially the newer stuff but for an everyday beater I think they work just fine. At least that has been my experience.
I am going to buy a low angle veritas for school but thats because that is what is on the tool list (also because I always want some new "good" tools but you can bet I am taking my stanleys too because I am real comfortable using them.


----------



## bandit571

If you loosen that brass knob in front, the lever underneath it will open, or close up the mouth. The long arm on the rear is the Lateral adjustor.


----------



## dhazelton

Thx bandit.


----------



## Bertha

PlaneBill, I agree with you. I've got LN and I've got Stanleys. I've got some nice Stanleys and some crummy Stanleys. A LN is just a nice Stanley, in my opinion. LN isn't better necessarily, but it certainly isn't worse. I don't think they necessarily outperform a Stanley but there's something to be said for wanting one, seeing one, buying one, and using one (without the headache of finding and restoring one). I'll continue to buy both of them, I'm certain of it.
.
Bondo, I did the same thing! It's kind of a funny looking little plane with that tiny square hock in it. There's something about the 60 1/2 that seems to have a lot of planeheads piecing together one. I know that I'm not the only one who had to buy several to Frankenstein one user together. It's one of those planes that all the serious plane guys seem to have.


----------



## planeBill

Is there a reliable way to date the block planes?
Having nothing to do with the previous question, there was a guy on ebay who had a 60 1/2 that looked like it just came out of the plant, it was beautiful, I mean spotless and beautiful in every way. Man, I wanted that think so bad but I ust didn't have the dough. He must have had one like it already, thats the only way I would have let that one go.


----------



## sikrap

IMHO, the Stanley 9 1/2 is an excellent standard angle block plane and the 60 1/2 is a great little low angle. The 60 1/2 stays on my bench and I grab that for trimming end grain and trimming dovetails. I like the 60 1/2 so much, I've bought a couple more.


----------



## dhazelton

I didn't even realize that my little Millers Falls had an adjustable throat as it was frozen. Got it loosened and cleaned. It's a 16CG, which according to this site was made for the government from '66 - '71. Would be interesting to know where it spent it's life.

http://oldtoolheaven.com/blok/blok01.htm


----------



## derosa

I only have a 220, haven't seen any others I care to buy to use in place of it although I also haven't seen a 60 1/2 for sale either so that may change. It was cheap at 10.00, required minimal cleaning and sharpening and just works flawlessly.


----------



## woodmaestro

see my review of a stanley 12-920 block plane and how to make it perform better here:
http://outdoorinsider.org/2013/01/22/review-stanley-12-920-6-14-inch-contractor-grade-block-plane/

please note that the domain name will be changed in the future…


----------



## Bogeyguy

I own 3 Stanley 9-1/2 block planes. I'm satisfied with them. They do what they need to do. One is 42 years old.


----------

